# What are you reading atm?



## Opium (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm about halfway through 'The Book Thief' by Markus Zusak. It's a fictional story about a little girl adopted by a family in Germany during Hitler's rise and World War 2. What's intriguing about the book is that it is narrated by Death, so you see everything from his point of view. It's quite imaginative but it's dragging a little in the middle, I hope it picks up pace towards the end.

So what is everyone else reading?


----------



## Defiance (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I just finished The Stand (Full un-cut version, 1100-some pages) by Stephan King on Tuesday..  I've been reading it since mid July, but I took a break for 3 months due to school work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Right now, I'm reading 'My Lobotomy,' which is about some guy who got lobotomized (gasp?) and is basically writing his biography.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

Catcher in the Rye. Honestly it's a terrible book. Holden Caulfied is the biggest asshole I've ever encountered. All he does is complain about his good life and constantly bitch and moan and try to act like a cool kid. Sad thing is, his physical description matches me almost word for word. 6'2", white hairs, etc. That's me.

The last book I read for myself (sinec Catcher is required school reading) is I Am America (And So Can You!). That book is hilarious.


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 27, 2009)

Currently reading the Odyssey for english. I haven't read any books myself in awhile, only books for english. Fahreheit 451 was the last book I read for english, and I think the last pendragon was the last one I read on my own.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 27, 2009)

I am reading the Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks right now.


----------



## sfunk (Nov 27, 2009)

I was reading Don Quixote by Cervantes until school work caught up and I lost the chance to lesiurely read. I was surprised by how accessible this book was despite it's age. I've found that most literary 'classics' are hopelessly inaccessible to anyone who is not interested in books from an academic perspective and thus tend to feel more like work than pleasure. This was a book that genuinely made me laugh and it was pretty solid up to the point I was forced to stopped. I think I'm going to do some more reading tonight. 

Next book on my list:
Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson - Recommended to me by a friend.


----------



## Orc (Nov 27, 2009)

Rereading WYRM (by Mark Fabi). I love this book, campy cybershit story by some author I don't really know who the fuck is. But it's awesome.


----------



## saxamo (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm reading a Book on Cognative Behavorial Therapy and general mindfulness and meditation.


----------



## redact (Nov 27, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The last book I read for myself (sinec Catcher is required school reading) is I Am America (And So Can You!). That book is hilarious.


thanks for the heads up, just started reading it and it's pretty good


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to read "Their Eyes Were Watching God" by Zora Neale Hurston for my literature class. I can't understand one lick of it :'(


----------



## tylerxian (Nov 27, 2009)

I was just flipping through a Popular Science magazine, pretty interesting material going on in this issue (most recent one).


----------



## stonefry (Nov 27, 2009)

In the middle of the new Wheel of Time book (#12) formerly by the lateRobert Jordan and currently by Brandon Sanderson. It's called The Gathering Storm.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 27, 2009)

The Lost Symbol right now too. Very good book. I think it's his best. I liked Angels and Demons but it was still too faith wavering being a Christian.
Also reading The Secrets of the Code by Dan Burnstein. Nice book. Explains a lot about The Da Vinci Code.
Also, PharaohsVizier, The Secrets of the Code has a ton references fitting your request. As in there are a ton of books I have never heard of in my life there.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Nov 27, 2009)

i'm reading lost symbol too.i think i'll check secret of the code next


----------



## Wulfgar (Nov 27, 2009)

Temple of the Winds - Terry Goodkind so far a decent book.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2009)

And Another Thing... 

The sixth book of the Hitchhiker trilogy. It's good.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 27, 2009)

New Moon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I'm reading: NOTHING


----------



## BladeKnight (Dec 2, 2009)

Currently rereading the Temeraire series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dragons + Napoleonic Wars =


----------



## Depravo (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm rereading my Robert Rankin collection (Snuff Fiction at the moment). It's probably about time I got some new books.


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

_GBAtemp_

Nah, i don't like reading books


----------

